# Lighting for Large Reptibreeze cage



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm looking at lighting for reptibreeze cage can anyone recommend and 18" lamp and holder for UVB?

Also what is a recommended holder and lamp for heat?

Thanks


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Jamesh1000000 said:


> I'm looking at lighting for reptibreeze cage can anyone recommend and 18" lamp and holder for UVB?
> 
> Also what is a recommended holder and lamp for heat?
> 
> Thanks


22" T5 with reflector is the best option

Standard exo terra dome is the best for heating also


----------



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

ConnorTrussell said:


> 22" T5 with reflector is the best option
> 
> Standard exo terra dome is the best for heating also


 
Thanks for the reply, Ill get an Exo Terra dome on order, just a bit concerned more from an aesthetical view that a 22" T5 will overhang, do they do any 18" compact versions that will be ok to use?


----------



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Is this any good or overkill with the UVB for a veiled Chameleon?

ARCADIA D3+ PRO VIVARIUM CANOPY 24W 12% UVB COMPACT LAMP REPTILE LIGHT REFLECTOR | eBay 

Thanks


----------



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

Have you had a look at the high intensity LED tape that's becoming more popular


----------



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't but i will look now!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi 

I am happy to help if required

remember LEDs DO NOT product UV as such they must be viewed "supplementary lighting" only

to give you advice I will need to know the size of the enclosure and your planned decoration and of course the species that you wish to house

all the best

john,


----------



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks John I have now ordered the Arcadia D3+ canopy


----------

